# mango butter



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 cup honey (your choice)
1/4 cup softened butter
1/4 cup chopped mango

Mix ingredients in mixing bowl until well blended and chill. 

You can also use papaya if you like.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

man Dogg that sounds really good, but what would i use mango butter for?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Any kind if fish, I use it wih grouper, mahi, sword etc. I saute shrimp and lobster with it. You can also use pineapple.


----------

